# E2V and progesterone pessaries



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Maz,

I've had treatment in the US and am on crinone and also pessaries which have 1mg E2V and 50mg progesterone. They need to be kept cold and so am having problems getting more shipped to the UK. Do you know whether there might be any UK alternative? Would it be possible to get pessaries separately do you think? Would welcome any thoughts you have

Thanks very much indeed
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Almond,

Nothing similar in the UK that I'm aware of I'm afraid   The only progesterone supps available are Cyclogest (or using Utrogestan tabets off label) E2V usually available in combination HRT medicines. Will try and have a check up of info sources at work tomorrow to see if I can find anything else.

Best bet is to call US clinic and ask them what they woudl advise if you can't get the pessaries shipped out to you. They must come across this allt he time with client slivign abroad?

All the best   
Maz x


----------



## almond (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for this Maz. I managed to get some pessaries! The alternative apparently would have been to take oral oestrogen. Oh joy! Thanks so much again for your time, really appreciate it
x


----------

